# g/L hop addition



## Bbowzky1 (2/6/15)

Hey guys, if someone said to me use 1.5g/L as late addition and I wss doing an BIAB how do I calculate that?
Do I calculate it based on what volume I started with what volume I have at the addition time or the volume I put in the FV or the anticipated yeild volume?
If at 20min left I had 27Lt 40g is a lot of hops, especially a high AA type.
Then if I was going to dry hop for 10days after primary and I had 24Lt in the FV dry hopping 30g seems extream?

Additional if this was quoted to me as using flower hops how would I adjust volumes for pellet hops?

Apologies for the retarded question as it may be self explanitary to some but im still kinda green and havnt sused out the finer recipe details. Cheers guys


----------



## Blind Dog (2/6/15)

I'd only calculate hop additions to the boil (including flameout) using software or an ibu calculator given AA% can vary quite widely from crop to crop and utilisation is affected by various factors.

For dry hops, g/L is fine using L in FV

Not sure that either 40g of late hops or 30g of dry hops in a standard batch would be regarded by many here as excessive, more is more!!


----------



## sponge (2/6/15)

g/L is based on volume into FV. Dry hopping 1-2g/L is quite normal practice, and you'll see some people adding 5g/L for really hop-forward beers such as IPAs.

I think there's about 20% extra hops required if using flowers over pellets, so just use the inverse of that to determine pellet weight based on flowers.

EDIT: What BD said


----------



## Bbowzky1 (2/6/15)

Ok this info is awesome guys cheers.
I only say seems a lot as ive done one brew with dry hops and it was 15g where as now im looking at doing a recipe which says 1.5g/L
So 30g seemed like a lot. To me due lack of experience. 
The recipe im looking at doing is an AG and an equivalent extract brew with lower AA hops has about 40g less hops then the AG granted they are different recipes but same style.
its just thrown me a bit


----------



## Bbowzky1 (2/6/15)

So if the recipe says
Flower hops
X @ 60 to 30 IBU and
X @ 1.5g/L @ 20 and 0
Then I'm obviously just doing the bittering hop to 30 IBU thus not worrying about flower to pellet conversation. 
With the 20min addition in adding 90% of 1.5g/L (what volume is this? Pre boil post boil? Of current volume in kettle?)
Then at 0min or dry hop im adding 90% of 1.5g/L of whats in the FV?

And am I not worried about the IBU thats imparted after the 60min addition? Cause the recipe doesnt specify


----------



## sponge (2/6/15)

Whenever you see g/L, just use the final volume to work out the hops required.

So if it is 1.5g/L @ 20 and 0, for a 20L batch, both the 20min and 0min additions would be 30g.


----------



## sponge (2/6/15)

EDIT: Double post.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (2/6/15)

Ok thats awesome 
Thanks heaps


----------



## Bbowzky1 (2/6/15)

Additional question.
Ive seen where people say 0min means whirlpooling adding the 0min addition and leaving in primary and then theres people that quote 0min as dry hopping the secondary.
What is the difference and what yeilds best results?


----------



## Yob (2/6/15)

0 in the kettle will largely yield flavour and aroma, dry hop will mostly yield aroma.. Which incidently will also give flavours due to perception... The nose is a very powerful and influential tool..


----------



## Bbowzky1 (2/6/15)

Yob said:


> 0 in the kettle will largely yield flavour and aroma, dry hop will mostly yield aroma.. Which incidently will also give flavours due to perception... The nose is a very powerful and influential tool..


So what process would you do in a recipe that states a 0min addition and how do I know what the writer of a recipe was meaning by 0min?
If you add the hops at flame out you leave them in for primary? Is it ok to leave em in a hop bag?


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/6/15)

If I came across a recipe that stated a 0 min addition I would throw it in at flame out.

Most recipes I've seen specify whether it's a dry hop or a 0 minute addition (flameout). I've rarely seen a recipe that calls a dry hop a 0 minute addition. If it does, it generally specifies it as being a dry hop. Anyone with half a brain would write the recipe in a way that makes it easy to understand when the additions are added.

By the way, you can dry hop in the primary once fermentation subsides, there is no need to rack to a secondary. They can go in a hop bag or you can throw them in loose or you can put them in those stainless tea infuser ball things... choice is yours.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (2/6/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> If I came across a recipe that stated a 0 min addition I would throw it in at flame out.
> 
> Most recipes I've seen specify whether it's a dry hop or a 0 minute addition (flameout). I've rarely seen a recipe that calls a dry hop a 0 minute addition. If it does, it generally specifies it as being a dry hop. Anyone with half a brain would write the recipe in a way that makes it easy to understand when the additions are added.
> YEAH UNDERSTANDABLE. MY FIRST BREW THO LOOKED UP 0MIN ADDITION AND IT ALL SAID DRY HOP
> ...


Responce in caps above.
Cheers


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/6/15)

Ahh, yes, in the case of flame out additions, they are usually left behind in the kettle. Dry hops are a separate addition done later when fermentation subsides.

e.g. at flame out you might chuck in 30g and let them steep for 20 minutes before chilling the wort and transferring to the FV. Or if no-chilling then they can be thrown into the cube, but left behind on transfer to the FV. Then pitch yeast etc etc. and after a week or whatever when fermentation is slowed or finished, you throw in another 30g loose or using whichever method you prefer to contain them.

Personally I think it's bogus that there is this confusion out there at all. How fkn hard is it really to have two separate terms for two separate things? The mind boggles...  :lol:


----------



## Bbowzky1 (2/6/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> Ahh, yes, in the case of flame out additions, they are usually left behind in the kettle. Dry hops are a separate addition done later when fermentation subsides.
> 
> e.g. at flame out you might chuck in 30g and let them steep for 20 minutes before chilling the wort and transferring to the FV. Or if no-chilling then they can be thrown into the cube, but left behind on transfer to the FV. Then pitch yeast etc etc. and after a week or whatever when fermentation is slowed or finished, you throw in another 30g loose or using whichever method you prefer to contain them.
> 
> Personally I think it's bogus that there is this confusion out there at all. How fkn hard is it really to have two separate terms for two separate things? The mind boggles...  :lol:


Thanks rocker youve been amazing and really helpfull in all my endevours. I wish I had known better but your right so much confusion. Every serch I did yeilded verying results and I didnt wanna bug anyone on here.
Figured while I had an active hops topic id claryify my muddy waters.
Cheers bloke


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/6/15)

No worries mate, better off asking questions about things you aren't sure about than just trying to wing it and hope for the best. Makes it a lot easier on brew days etc.


----------

